# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  کنکور98 فاجعه و شوک ملی    کمپین و اتحاد فوووووری

## Mahtab sdghn

*دوستان لطفا برید کانال دکتر سبطی و وویس ها رو گوش کنید تاثیر 50درصد مستقیم یه فاجعه محسوب میشه برای معدل 20و رتبه 1کنکور بقیه داوطلبان که دیگه کلا باید قید تحصیل رو بزنن وقت نداریم تا قبل 17تیر صدامونو برسونیم و جلوی این تصمیم و بی عدالتی رو بگیریم شماره نماینده ها توی کانال هست تا میتونید پیام بدید شاید اگاه بشن حتما برید کانال دکتر سبطی کامل توضیح دادن همه توی کمپین شرکت کنید نکنه بگید با یه پیام من چیزی درست نمیشه با همین پیامها سال 95یه کمپین درست شد برای اینده خودتون یه قدم بردارید*

----------


## mohammad1397

تاثیر50درصدی منتفی شده

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> تاثیر50درصدی منتفی شده


من چند روز پیش از دکتر سبطی پرسیدم ایشون هم قرار بود امروز با دکتر خدایی یه جلسه ای داشته باشن مثل اینکه یه خبرایی شده و ایشون از داوطلبان خواستن که به نماینده ها پیام بدن 17تیر تصمیمات اعلام میشه و خیلی خطرناکه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> *دوستان لطفا برید کانال دکتر سبطی و وویس ها رو گوش کنید تاثیر 50درصد مستقیم یه فاجعه محسوب میشه برای معدل 20و رتبه 1کنکور بقیه داوطلبان که دیگه کلا باید قید تحصیل رو بزنن وقت نداریم تا قبل 17تیر صدامونو برسونیم و جلوی این تصمیم و بی عدالتی رو بگیریم شماره نماینده ها توی کانال هست تا میتونید پیام بدید شاید اگاه بشن حتما برید کانال دکتر سبطی کامل توضیح دادن همه توی کمپین شرکت کنید نکنه بگید با یه پیام من چیزی درست نمیشه با همین پیامها سال 95یه کمپین درست شد برای اینده خودتون یه قدم بردارید*


اول از همه ممنون که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردین

در نظر داشتم بچه های با تجربه تر انجمن مثه آقا سجاد میومدن و تاپیک رو ایجاد میکردن و دست میگرفتن تا نتیجه ی بهتری حاصل بشه ولی خب الانم بهتر هیچیه :Yahoo (112): 

راجب سال 95 که شما فرمودین این نکته رو باید اضافه کنم که واقعا واقعا اون سال اگر معدل مثبت شد فقط و فقط دلیلش اصرار و توضیح مودبانه و کاملا شفاف بچه های کنکوری اون زمان بود
پس خواهشا پشت گوش نندازین و واسه آینده خودتون وقت بزارید :Yahoo (83): 

فقط و فقط لطفا مودبانه صحبت کنید و با حوصله  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

بچه ها نماینده های مجلس خیلی از ریز شرایط کنکور و بی عدالتی که قراره تصویب بشه با خبر نیستن این ما هستیم که باید براشون توضیح بدیم و اگاهشون کنیم چرا که اونا نماینده ما ملت هستن خودتونو دست کم نگیرید ما اگه بخواهیم میتونیم مودبانه و با اتحاد اونارو اگاه کنیم و عدالتو اجرا کنیم

----------


## saj8jad

دیوونه خونست کلا  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> دیوونه خونست کلا


کجا؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> کجا؟


همین طویله ای که درش زندگی میکنیم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

بچه هایی که معدل 20 دارید شما اگه رتبه 1هم بشید 5000نفر جلوتر از شما هستن و با توجه به 50درصد قطعی رتبتون میشه 2500 اینا صحبتهای کارشناسی شده دکتر سبطی هست لطفا برید گوش کنید کامل توضیحح دادن

----------


## Elahe_

بچه ها حتما بريد همتون پيام بدين نذاريد تاثيرو قطعي كنن
بريد كانال دكتر سبطي همچيو توضيح داده اينم ايدي كانال براي اونايي كه ندارن drsebti

----------


## arshaa

فوووووووري و مهم؛
خبرگزاري تابناك؛

تاثير معدل در سال ٩٨ به صورت ٩٠ درصد و قطعي
سهميه ايثارگران از ٣٠ به ٧٠
و ظرفيت نظام قديم هم فقط ١٠ درصد خواهد بود
بس كنيد ديگه تاثير مثبته

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها حتما بريد همتون پيام بدين نذاريد تاثيرو قطعي كنن
> بريد كانال دكتر سبطي همچيو توضيح داده اينم ايدي كانال براي اونايي كه ندارن :adabiatsebti


در این کانال که چیزی در مورد تاثیر معدل نبود گرامی

----------


## arshaa

> بچه ها حتما بريد همتون پيام بدين نذاريد تاثيرو قطعي كنن
> بريد كانال دكتر سبطي همچيو توضيح داده اينم ايدي كانال براي اونايي كه ندارن :adabiatsebti


اينكه اصلا كانال نيست

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> فوووووووري و مهم؛
> خبرگزاري تابناك؛
> 
> تاثير معدل در سال ٩٨ به صورت ٩٠ درصد و قطعي
> سهميه ايثارگران از ٣٠ به ٧٠
> و ظرفيت نظام قديم هم فقط ١٠ درصد خواهد بود
> بس كنيد ديگه تاثير مثبته


دوست عزیز الان وقت پیش بینی کردن نیست خدا کنه که مثبت بشه ولی وقتی یه کارشناس مثل دکتر سبطی که قطعا اطلاعاتشون از منو شما بیشتره از دانش اموزان میخوان که کمپین ایجاد کنید لابد یه خبرایی هست همه میدونیم که اینجا تصمیمات عجیب و شوک برانگیز کم گرفته نمیشه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

drsebtiاین ادرس کاناله گوش کنید متوجه میشید

----------


## Heini

> فوووووووري و مهم؛
> خبرگزاري تابناك؛
> 
> تاثير معدل در سال ٩٨ به صورت ٩٠ درصد و قطعي
> سهميه ايثارگران از ٣٠ به ٧٠
> و ظرفيت نظام قديم هم فقط ١٠ درصد خواهد بود
> بس كنيد ديگه تاثير مثبته


*ادم عجیب احساس میکنه ی دنیا علیه کنکوریای ایرانه... با این حساب برای پشت کنکوریام تاثیر ۵۰ درصدی هست؟؟؟* :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

> دوست عزیز الان وقت پیش بینی کردن نیست خدا کنه که مثبت بشه ولی وقتی یه کارشناس مثل دکتر سبطی که قطعا اطلاعاتشون از منو شما بیشتره از دانش اموزان میخوان که کمپین ایجاد کنید لابد یه خبرایی هست همه میدونیم که اینجا تصمیمات عجیب و شوک برانگیز کم گرفته نمیشه


شما یه لطف کن اون فایل های صوتی که شنیدید رو داخل پست استارت قرار بدید
از اینجا آپلود کنید

----------


## Elahe_

> در این کانال که چیزی در مورد تاثیر معدل نبود گرامی


بله اشتباه شد پستو ويرايش كردم آيدي درستو نوشتم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> *ادم عجیب احساس میکنه ی دنیا علیه کنکویای ایرانه... با این حساب برای پشت کنکوریام تاثیر ۵۰ درصدی هست؟؟؟*


فرقی نمیکنه نظام جدید و قدیم تصمیم 17تیر برای هر دو هستش لطفا دوازدهمی هارو هم اگاه کنید

----------


## arshaa

اخ اخ بلاخره شماره اين زرافشانو گير اوردم اقا زنگ بزنيد فحش بديد

----------


## Elahe_

> اينكه اصلا كانال نيست


بله اشتباه شد پستو ويرايش كردم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> شما یه لطف کن اون فایل های صوتی که شنیدید رو داخل پست استارت قرار بدید
> از اینجا آپلود کنید


نمیدونم چرا اپلود نمیشه شما یه لطفی کن یه سر به کانال بزن و اپلود کن ممنون میشم واقعا

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اخ اخ بلاخره شماره اين زرافشانو گير اوردم اقا زنگ بزنيد فحش بديد


قطعا اگر یکم منطق داشته باشین بچه ها میدونن که اینکار فقط و فقط دودش تو چشم خودشون میره

#جوگیرنباشم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> اخ اخ بلاخره شماره اين زرافشانو گير اوردم اقا زنگ بزنيد فحش بديد


خواهشا بی احترامی نکنید با این کار همه چیز به ضررمون میشه بعد از تصویب قانون حسابتو باهاش تسویه کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> در این کانال که چیزی در مورد تاثیر معدل نبود گرامی


سجاد جان فکر میکنم اگر خودتون یه تاپیک ایجاد کنین و اونو دست بگیرین خیلی خیلی بهتره

چون پست اول تاپیک اولا اطلاعات کامل رو نداره دوما اصن هیچ شماره ای نیست که بچه ها بتونن باهاش پیام بدن و کلا تجربه و شناخت شما رو هم متاسفانه استارتر عزیز ندارن.

به نظرم بهتره این تاپیک حذف بشه و خودتون یه تاپیک واسه این موضوع ایجاد کنین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

تعداد پیامها خیلی مهمه و اگاه سازی نمایندگان حرف دلتونو بزنید و براشون از فاجعه این تصمیم بگید قطعا هیچ ادم عاقلی این تصمیمو نمیگیره مگر اینکه منافعی جز منافع ما دانش اموزا در میون باشه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> سجاد جان فکر میکنم اگر خودتون یه تاپیک ایجاد کنین و اونو دست بگیرین خیلی خیلی بهتره
> 
> چون پست اول تاپیک اولا اطلاعات کامل رو نداره دوما اصن هیچ شماره ای نیست که بچه ها بتونن باهاش پیام بدن و کلا تجربه و شناخت شما رو هم متاسفانه استارتر عزیز ندارن.
> 
> به نظرم بهتره این تاپیک حذف بشه و خودتون یه تاپیک واسه این موضوع ایجاد کنین


ادرس کانال گذاشته شده شماره تمام نماینده ها هم تو کانال هست به علاوه توضیحات استاد که خیلی صریح همه چیزو گفتن ولی هر جور صلاحه مهم هدف این تاپیک و اطلاع رسانی به دوستان هستش که هر چه با کیفیت تر باشه بهتره

----------


## saj8jad

ماجرای لو رفتن سوالات کنکور ۹۷

ماجرای برگزاری چند کنکور در یک سال

کمپین داوطلبان کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ آگاه سازی مسئولان و نماینگان محترم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ادرس کانال گذاشته شده شماره تمام نماینده ها هم تو کانال هست به علاوه توضیحات استاد که خیلی صریح همه چیزو گفتن ولی هر جور صلاحه مهم هدف این تاپیک و اطلاع رسانی به دوستان هستش که هر چه با کیفیت تر باشه بهتره


ممکنه بعضی از دوستان تلگرام نداشته باشن

واسه همین بهتره که پست اول این موضوعات گذاشته بشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

شوخیه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

وویسو بذاراینجا

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> شوخیه؟


متتاسفانه جدیه من چند وقته پیگیر این موضوع هستم و مدام از استاد سبطی سوال میکردم تا اینکه گفتن چهارشنبه قراره با رییس سنجش صحبت کنن و موضوع رو شفاف سازی کنن ولی با وویس های امروز متوجه شدم انگار اموزش و پرورش دست بردار نیست و باید خودمون یه حرکت عظیم راه بندازیم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> وویسو بذاراینجا


وویس ها رو اقا سجاد تو همین تاپیک گذاشتن

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> متتاسفانه جدیه من چند وقته پیگیر این موضوع هستم و مدام از استاد سبطی سوال میکردم تا اینکه گفتن چهارشنبه قراره با رییس سنجش صحبت کنن و موضوع رو شفاف سازی کنن ولی با وویس های امروز متوجه شدم انگار اموزش و پرورش دست بردار نیست و باید خودمون یه حرکت عظیم راه بندازیم


چه حرکت عظیمی؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  به نشانه اعتراض کنکور شرکت نکنیم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

در نظرسنجي قبل كنمور پرسيدن به نظرتون تاثير معدل چجوري باشه
من كه خودم و اطرافيانم همه زدن مثبت
مطمئنم شماها هم زديد مثبت
مطمئن باشيد مثبته انقدر جو راه نندازين

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> چه حرکت عظیمی؟ به نشانه اعتراض کنکور شرکت نکنیم؟


تو کمپینی که ایجاد شده شرکت کنید و صداتونو به گوش نماینده ها برسونید قبل از17تیر

----------


## Dayi javad

_باید مخ دختر توکلیو میزدم همون ک با خوندن کتاب درسی تنها پزشکی قبول شد! الان فیلما دخترشو براش میفرستادم و میگفتم اگ تاثیر معدلو منفی 20 نکنی میفرستم واس ی میلیون کنکوری  !!!  اصن اینا نمیدونم چرا ب فکر نیستن ک با،این کاراشون فقط فحش و نفرین برای خودشون و اقازاده های مونثشون جمع میکنن_

----------


## saj8jad

کمپین رو در انجمن قرار دادم
::: مهم و فوری ::: #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق [+نظرسنجی]

این تاپیک به محض آنلاین شدن مدیران ، حذف خواهد شد
 @Defne @amirhossein78

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> تو کمپینی که ایجاد شده شرکت کنید و صداتونو به گوش نماینده ها برسونید قبل از17تیر


مگه خودشون نمی دونن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> کمپین رو در انجمن قرار دادم
> ::: مهم و فوری ::: #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق [+نظرسنجی]
> 
> این تاپیک به محض آنلاین شدن مدیران ، حذف خواهد شد
>  @Defne @amirhossein78


چرا حذف بشه تاپیک میشه توضیح بدید لطفا من انتظار داشتم یه تاپیک با این موضوع باشه ولی هر چقدر جستجو کردم نبود

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> در نظرسنجي قبل كنمور پرسيدن به نظرتون تاثير معدل چجوري باشه
> من كه خودم و اطرافيانم همه زدن مثبت
> مطمئنم شماها هم زديد مثبت
> مطمئن باشيد مثبته انقدر جو راه نندازين


فکر نمیکنم آقای سبطی نیازی به جو راه انداختن داشته باشن و بخوای بازار گرمی کنن :Yahoo (31): 

اینکه در نظر سنجی اکثرا مثبت زدن کاملا درسته ولی به نظرم بهترین کار اینه که هر کس در حد توانش سعی در آگاه کردن تصمیم گیرنده ها بکنه و باعث نشه به خاطر ندونستن موضوع یه مشکل بزرگ پیش بیاد

----------


## Alireza.077

یعنی از بدبختیای پشت کنکوریا و حتی کنکور اولیا خبرای عجیب و غریب راجع به کنکوره و قوانین مسخره سریع تصویب میشه خدا به خیر کنه

----------


## saj8jad

> چرا حذف بشه تاپیک میشه توضیح بدید لطفا من انتظار داشتم یه تاپیک با این موضوع باشه ولی هر چقدر جستجو کردم نبود


مگر شما خودتون نمیگید یه تاپیک منسجم شده زده بشه و پراکندگی وجود نداشته باشه؟!  :Yahoo (105): 
خب تاپیک کمپین زده شده الان

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> مگر شما خودتون نمیگید یه تاپیک منسجم شده زده بشه و پراکندگی وجود نداشته باشه؟! 
> خب تاپیک کمپین زده شده الان


مگه شما تاپیک نزدید مثبته؟اصلا این کار چه سودی برای سنجش داره؟
ادمهایی که چند برابرما سن دارن مگه خودشون نمی دونن؟

----------


## Neda17

فاجعه!

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بابا زرافشان که خودش ته موافقای تاثیرقطعی و افزایش تاثیرمعدل گفت حداکثر میشه 30 درصد تاثیر دیپلم البته قطعی و مثبت بودنش رو نگفت ولی تجربه میگه متاسفانه هروقت تو تابستون اعلام میکنن تاثیرو مستقیم میخواان بکنن

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> مگه شما تاپیک نزدید مثبته؟اصلا این کار چه سودی برای سنجش داره؟
> ادمهایی که چند برابرما سن دارن مگه خودشون نمی دونن؟


 من موندم شما چرا هی فکر میکنید کار سنجش یا....... افزایش تاثیرمعدل تحت تاثیر فشار اموزش و پرورش هست

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> مگه شما تاپیک نزدید مثبته؟اصلا این کار چه سودی برای سنجش داره؟
> ادمهایی که چند برابرما سن دارن مگه خودشون نمی دونن؟


فقط در همین حد بسنده میکنم که سال 95 که مجلس میخواست راجب تاثیر معدل رای گیری کنه میتونم به جرات بگم که بالای 70 درصد نماینده ها اصن نمیدونستن تاثیر قطعی یا مثبت چی هس یا چطوری اعمال میشه :Yahoo (17): 

متاسفانه آگاهی نماینده ها اون زمان خیلی خیلی کمتر الان بود ولی خب بچه ها سعی کردن در کمال احترام آگاهی رو ایجاد کنن و مانع از ایجاد نا عدالتی بشن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> مگر شما خودتون نمیگید یه تاپیک منسجم شده زده بشه و پراکندگی وجود نداشته باشه؟! 
> خب تاپیک کمپین زده شده الان


بله ممنون من فکر کردم به خاطر حرف محمد میخوای تاپیکو ببندی چون گفت استارتر بی تجربه اس :Yahoo (21): من تجربه ام تو انجمن شاید کم باشه (البته قبلا با یه نام کاربری دیگه بودم)ولی تو کنکور فکر نمیکنم با تجربه تر از من تو اینجا باشه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> من موندم شما چرا هی فکر میکنید کار سنجش یا....... افزایش تاثیرمعدل تحت تاثیر فشار اموزش و پرورش هست


خب اموزش پرورش فشار بیاره که چی بشه؟

----------


## _.Reza._

پس کی میخواین درس عبرت بگیرین اخه
مسئولین هرکاری دوس دارن میکنن شماها هم کوچک ترین کاری نمیتونین انجام بدین
میخوای سرنوشتتو عوض کنی؟
پس بچسب به کتابات
نه این چرتو پرتا

----------


## matrooke

یا خدا باز شروع شد:/کنکور ۹۸ هم با این بگذرونید:/
نمیگم تاثیر نداره اما بیش از حد ضرر داره...

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> خب اموزش پرورش فشار بیاره که چی بشه؟


چون منافع زیادی براش داره از راه افتادن مجدد ترمیم معدل و درامد حاصل از اون تا بحث مدارس غیرانتفاعی و تخلفات و بی عدالتی های اونا که به نفع اموزش و پرورشه در جریان که هستید؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> پس کی میخواین درس عبرت بگیرین اخه
> مسئولین هرکاری دوس دارن شماها هم کوچک ترین کاری نمیتونین انجام بدین
> میخوای سرنوشتتو عوض کنی؟
> پس بچسب به کتابات
> نه این چرتو پرتا


دوست عزیز اگر این تصمیم گرفته بشه عملا دیگه نمیخواد درس بخونی چون رتبه 1هم بشی رشته مورد علاقتو قبول نمیشی

----------


## Ebrahim999

هر كدوم از شما بايد درك كنين شما هيچ تاثيري نميزاريد توي اتفاقي كه قراره بيافته
اگه ميخواين به خودتون كمك كنين كمتر ذهنتون رو مشغول اين حاشيه ها كنين و كاري كه در توانتون هست رو انجام بديد

----------


## hamed_habibi

دیگه واقعا کشش ندارم فقط میخوام اکانتمو ببندم اما حجم پیام خصوصی تگ بالاس الان دیگه هیچ کدوم ندارم..امشب با زرافشانم حرف زدم من ک فکر نمیکنم قطعی بشه ایشونم یکم نرم شده...درک نذر بکنید تلاش هم کنارش..خداکریمه. امیدوارم این اخرین روزا ک میام اینجا خبرای خوبی بشنوم نمیدونم زیرهزار میشم یا نمیشم اما قبول شدم فقط دوسدارم تاثیر معدل مثبت بمونه اگرم نشدمم ک باید بخونم...خداکریمه..یاعلی فعلا :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> پس کی میخواین درس عبرت بگیرین اخه
> مسئولین هرکاری دوس دارن میکنن شماها هم کوچک ترین کاری نمیتونین انجام بدین
> میخوای سرنوشتتو عوض کنی؟
> پس بچسب به کتابات
> نه این چرتو پرتا


اصلا دلم نمیخواد وارد بحث یا کل کل بشم 
اما فقط در همین حد بسنده میکنم که اگر سال 95 و تلاش و پیامک و تماس بچه ها با نماینده ها نبود که آگاهی رو ایجاد کنن هرگز معدل واسه سال 95و96و97 مثبت نمیشد :Yahoo (117): 
در ضمن اگر معدل بالایی دارید حتما بهتر از من میدونید که حتی معدل 20 هم ضرر میکنه با تاثیر قطعی
اگر هم دلتون رو به ترمیم خوش کردین که اصن راجبش هیچی نگم سنگین تره :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی چیزی شنیدن ب اسم اینکه تلاش بکنی موفقی نمیدونن تلاش باید اگاهانه باشه اونیم ک میگه معدل مهم نیست مهم تلاشه چرت میگه..مگه ی نفر چقدر میتونه تست بزنه توکنکور اخه...تهش زیست شیمی 70 80بزنی  بقیه رو هم بزنی باز عقبی...ولشون کن 



> اصلا دلم نمیخواد وارد بحث یا کل کل بشم 
> اما فقط در همین حد بسنده میکنم که اگر سال 95 و تلاش و پیامک و تماس بچه ها با نماینده ها نبود که آگاهی رو ایجاد کنن هرگز معدل واسه سال 95و96و97 مثبت نمیشد
> در ضمن اگر معدل بالایی دارید حتما بهتر از من میدونید که حتی معدل 20 هم ضرر میکنه با تاثیر قطعی
> اگر هم دلتون رو به ترمیم خوش کردین که اصن راجبش هیچی نگم سنگین تره

----------


## hamed_habibi

خواستیم بریم سفر ببین چ بساطی شد..امیدوارم برگشتنی خوشحال بشم...یاعلی دوستان

----------


## Alir3zaa

من فقط یه چیز میدونم
هر جا سخن از تاثیر معدل است ، نام "هامون سبطی" می درخشد  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> اصلا دلم نمیخواد وارد بحث یا کل کل بشم 
> اما فقط در همین حد بسنده میکنم که اگر سال 95 و تلاش و پیامک و تماس بچه ها با نماینده ها نبود که آگاهی رو ایجاد کنن هرگز معدل واسه سال 95و96و97 مثبت نمیشد
> در ضمن اگر معدل بالایی دارید حتما بهتر از من میدونید که حتی معدل 20 هم ضرر میکنه با تاثیر قطعی
> اگر هم دلتون رو به ترمیم خوش کردین که اصن راجبش هیچی نگم سنگین تره


يعني نماينده اينقدر بي اطلاعه كه بچه ها بايد مطلع كننش!؟

----------


## mohammad1397

مشکل اینه خود هامون سبطی به عنوان مافیای کنکور میشناسن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> من فقط یه چیز میدونم
> هر جا سخن از تاثیر معدل است ، نام "هامون سبطی" می درخشد


بله ایشون تنها کسی هستن که برای برقراری عدالت اموزشی تلاش میکنن

----------


## _.Reza._

> چون منافع زیادی براش داره از راه افتادن مجدد ترمیم معدل و درامد حاصل از اون تا بحث مدارس غیرانتفاعی و تخلفات و بی عدالتی های اونا که به نفع اموزش و پرورشه در جریان که هستید؟


بیا قبول کن دنبال یه بهونه خوب واسه فرار از درس خوندنی
یه داستان بی ربط هم میگم:
یه فیلم دیدم که 2 نفر با هم میجنگیدن یکش پاش به سنگ خورد و افتاد زمین....ولی اون یکی نکشتش
میدونی چرا؟
چون نمیخواست یه سنگ از شکوه و افتخار نبردش کم کنه
اونی که بخواد به یه هدف برسه چه با معدل چه بی معدل و .....براش هیچ اهمیتی نداره
فقط یه هدف جلو چشاشه که باید بهش برسه.....هرطوری که شده
موفق باشی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> يعني نماينده اينقدر بي اطلاعه كه بچه ها بايد مطلع كننش!؟


شاید باورتون نشه اما اگر بتونید به آرشیو روز رای گیری تاثیر معدل دسترسی پیدا کنید کاملا میفهمید که عملا هیچ اطلاعی از نحوه ی تاثیر نداشتن :Yahoo (21): 
باورتون نمیشه حتی بعضی هاشون تاثیر قطعی با مثبت رو یکی میدونستن :Yahoo (117):

----------


## amirhossien000

تنها چیزی که میدونم اگر 50 درصد بشه باید انجمن کلا جمع بشه...
منم دیگه نمیخونم...وقتی میگه معدل 19 اگر رتبه اش بشه 1 با تاثیر میشه صد هزار بعد تقسیم 2 میشه پنجاه هزار و هیچ رشته ی روزانه نمیتونه بره دیوونم الکی مثل احمق ها امیدوار باشم و وقت هدر بدم

----------


## Alir3zaa

> بله ایشون تنها کسی هستن که برای برقراری عدالت اموزشی تلاش میکنن


خدا خیرشون بده.

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> يعني نماينده اينقدر بي اطلاعه كه بچه ها بايد مطلع كننش!؟


اره نماینده ها از ریز موضوعات اطلاعی ندارن اونا فکر میکنن اگه سوابق تاثیر داشته باشه به نفع دانش اموزان هستش و از استرس و بار روانی کنکور کم میشه

----------


## _.Reza._

> اصلا دلم نمیخواد وارد بحث یا کل کل بشم 
> اما فقط در همین حد بسنده میکنم که اگر سال 95 و تلاش و پیامک و تماس بچه ها با نماینده ها نبود که آگاهی رو ایجاد کنن هرگز معدل واسه سال 95و96و97 مثبت نمیشد
> در ضمن اگر معدل بالایی دارید حتما بهتر از من میدونید که حتی معدل 20 هم ضرر میکنه با تاثیر قطعی
> اگر هم دلتون رو به ترمیم خوش کردین که اصن راجبش هیچی نگم سنگین تره


پس خدا رو شکر که یه مشت پست کنکوری کاری کردن تا اونایی که واقعا درس میخونن بهتر به هدفشون برسن و خودشون با درگیر شدن با این حاشیه ها دوباره پشت کنکور وایسن
واقعا جای تشکر داره..........واقعا مرسی....کاش امسالم یه عده اینجوری پیدا شه....من که از خدامه

----------


## amirhossien000

> بیا قبول کن دنبال یه بهونه خوب واسه فرار از درس خوندنی
> یه داستان بی ربط هم میگم:
> یه فیلم دیدم که 2 نفر با هم میجنگیدن یکش پاش به سنگ خورد و افتاد زمین....ولی اون یکی نکشتش
> میدونی چرا؟
> چون نمیخواست یه سنگ از شکوه و افتخار نبردش کم کنه
> اونی که بخواد به یه هدف برسه چه با معدل چه بی معدل و .....براش هیچ اهمیتی نداره
> فقط یه هدف جلو چشاشه که باید بهش برسه.....هرطوری که شده
> موفق باشی


گاهی وقتا باید احساسات رو بزاریم کنار و با منطق تصمیم بگیریم
و همونطور میگی اون فیلمه ونه واقعیت

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> پس خدا رو شکر که یه مشت پست کنکوری کاری کردن تا اونایی که واقعا درس میخونن بهتر به هدفشون برسن و خودشون با درگیر شدن با این حاشیه ها دوباره پشت کنکور وایسن
> واقعا جای تشکر داره..........واقعا مرسی....کاش امسالم یه عده اینجوری پیدا شه....من که از خدامه


بی صبرانه منتظرم کارنامه کنکور شما رو در سال 98 ببینم :Yahoo (8): 

حتما حتما بعد کنکور 98 مزاحمتون خواهم شد
امیدوارم اونروز هم همینقدر زرنگ باشی  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## _.Reza._

> بی صبرانه منتظرم کارنامه کنکور شما رو در سال 98 ببینم
> 
> حتما حتما بعد کنکور 98 مزاحمتون خواهم شد
> امیدوارم اونروز هم همینقدر زرنگ باشی


چشم دکتر
میرسیم خدمتتون

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> بیا قبول کن دنبال یه بهونه خوب واسه فرار از درس خوندنی
> یه داستان بی ربط هم میگم:
> یه فیلم دیدم که 2 نفر با هم میجنگیدن یکش پاش به سنگ خورد و افتاد زمین....ولی اون یکی نکشتش
> میدونی چرا؟
> چون نمیخواست یه سنگ از شکوه و افتخار نبردش کم کنه
> اونی که بخواد به یه هدف برسه چه با معدل چه بی معدل و .....براش هیچ اهمیتی نداره
> فقط یه هدف جلو چشاشه که باید بهش برسه.....هرطوری که شده
> موفق باشی


دوست عزیز من خیلی اهل جوسازی نیستم اینجا هم خیییلی کم تاپیک میزنم ولی چون یه کارشناس با اطلاع و علم کافی یه نظری دادن من خواستم بچه ها اگاه بشن شما هم موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad1397

حالا این شماره مال خود زرافشانه؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ولش کن بابا توروخدا ازاین ادماست ک....



> بی صبرانه منتظرم کارنامه کنکور شما رو در سال 98 ببینم
> 
> حتما حتما بعد کنکور 98 مزاحمتون خواهم شد
> امیدوارم اونروز هم همینقدر زرنگ باشی

----------


## mohamadali90

سلام با احترام زیادی که برای دکتر سبطی قابل ولی مثل اینکه خودشم اطلاعاتش کمه و چیزی نمی دونه

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوست عزیز من خیلی اهل جوسازی نیستم اینجا هم خیییلی کم تاپیک میزنم ولی چون یه کارشناس با اطلاع و علم کافی یه نظری دادن من خواستم بچه ها اگاه بشن شما هم موفق باشی


الان نظر خدایی چیه؟خدایی همون سال 95من یادم میاد از تاثیرقطعی دفاع کرد

----------


## _.Reza._

> ولش کن بابا توروخدا ازاین ادماست ک....


من چیزی نمیگم
تو بشین فعلا فعلنا کنکورتو بده بابا

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام با احترام زیادی که برای دکتر سبطی قابل ولی مثل اینکه خودشم اطلاعاتش کمه و چیزی نمی دونه


اره هم تاثیر50درصدی هم نحوه تاثیر اشتباه گفت تاثیرمعدل  به همین سادگی حساب نمیشه فقط خود سازمان سنجش میدونه چطورحساب کنه

----------


## mohamadali90

اگر رتبه 1 و نمره 20 نشه 1 کنکور کی می خواد بشه
حتما مرد پرتقال فروش  :Yahoo (11): 
اصلا بهش فکر کردید؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> الان نظر خدایی چیه؟خدایی همون سال 95من یادم میاد از تاثیرقطعی دفاع کرد


خدایی با این اتفاقاتی که تو امتحانات نهایی پیش اومد بعید میدونم که نظرش رو تاثیر قطعی باشه و  اصلا اون نمرات رو استاندارد نمیدونه

----------


## mohamadali90

اگر رتبه 1 و نمره 20 نشه 1 کنکور کی می خواد بشه
حتما مرد پرتقال فروش  :Yahoo (11): 
اصلا بهش فکر کردید؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> خدایی با این اتفاقاتی که تو امتحانات نهایی پیش اومد بعید میدونم که نظرش رو تاثیر قطعی باشه و  اصلا اون نمرات رو استاندارد نمیدونه


تومصاحبش فقط گفته میزانش باید زیادشه

----------


## amirhossien000

> توازاونایی هستی ک فقط میگی خودم گوربابای بقیه این تیپ ادمارو باید دار زد ازنطر من چون هیچوقت درد بقیه رو نمیدونن کسی درد بقیه رو ندونه بویی از ادمیت نبرده واقعا متاسفم براتون.یعنی حالم بهم میخوره میبینم  این طرز فکرارو اونی ک پشت کنکور مونده  هدفش براش انقد مهم بوده ک بخاطرش کلی تحمل صبر کرده کنکور 98 میدی سلامت میکنم هنوداغی نمیدونی کنکور چیه بهت حرفای انگیزشی زدن جوگیر شدی ..واقعا برو دوواحد ادمیت پاس کن


داداش بیخیال شو 
همین گاوها هستن که پیشرفت نمیکنیم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> اگر رتبه 1 و نمره 20 نشه 1 کنکور کی می خواد بشه
> حتما مرد پرتقال فروش 
> اصلا بهش فکر کردید؟


بله فکر کردیم داوطلبان قبل 84 که تعدادشون خیییلی زیاده داوطلبانی که از ریاضی میان تجربی و معدل کمتر براشون تاثیر داده میشه و نمره زیست ندارن اصلا

----------


## arshaa

https://tnews.ir/news/c074114333569....۸-تأثیر
كنكور ٩٨ تاثير مثبت و ٣٠ درصده حالا درياچه هامون هرچي ميخواد بگه
شايد چيزي كه ايشون شنيده در حد حرف بوده
يه چيزي ميگم ديگه بريم بخوابيم
به نظر كدوم بشري اين عادلانست كه 
من تو درس زيست شناسي ٢ تا امتحان نهايي دادم با يه تيپ سوال و ٥٠ درصد تاثير قطعي
يه نظام جديدي فقط يدونه امتحان زيست شناسي با يه تركيب سوال ديگه و تراز متفاوت و ٥٠ درصد تاثير قطعي
من فك ميكنم اقاي سبطي اشتباه ميكنه

----------


## pardis1

بجه ها بیاین قول بدیم تا 2 سال کنکور شرکت نکنیم ....اینجوری عقلشون میاد سر جاشون این پستمم همه جا پخش کنین همه به این کمپین بپیوندند

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> تومصاحبش فقط گفته میزانش باید زیادشه


قطعی نباشه فعلا بقیشو یه کاری میکنیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> بجه ها بیاین قول بدیم تا 2 سال کنکور شرکت نکنیم ....اینجوری عقلشون میاد سر جاشون این پستمم همه جا پخش کنین همه به این کمپین بپیوندند


 ایرانیا و کمپین؟؟؟؟؟؟ خخخخ مثل کمپین ماشین نخریم خخخخ

----------


## hamed_habibi

برادر من عزیز من نمیدونی قضیه چیه فقط ی مشت حرف تکراری میزنی  بخدا بقران تاثیر قطعی نابودت میکنه...تعجبم ازاینه میبینی کل انجمن روهواس باز  داری تیکه بار بقیه میکنی بابا اینا بیچاره درس نخون نیستن  ب هردلیلی نشده بخونن الانم میخوان بخونن دوسداری اعدامشون کنیم؟



> من چیزی نمیگم
> تو بشین فعلا فعلنا کنکورتو بده بابا

----------


## mohamadali90

اصلا استارتر میدونی تاثیر به چه شکله واقعا من که بعید میدونم
اگر نمی دونی بگو تا من یا یکی از بچه ها بهت بگه
آقا از سبطی همین بس که گفت معدل کلی در صورتی که درس درسه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## arshaa

من فك كنم اقاي سبطي از موتوري سر كوچه مطاع گرفته

----------


## Heini

> بجه ها بیاین قول بدیم تا 2 سال کنکور شرکت نکنیم ....اینجوری عقلشون میاد سر جاشون این پستمم همه جا پخش کنین همه به این کمپین بپیوندند


*آخ اگه بشه، مثلا تا دوسال ریخت منحوس دفترچه آزمون قلمچی رو جمعه ها نبینیم،گاج مجبور بشهب کتاباش تخفیف ۱۰۰٪ بزنه کنکور اسان است بره سبزی بفروشه* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> بجه ها بیاین قول بدیم تا 2 سال کنکور شرکت نکنیم ....اینجوری عقلشون میاد سر جاشون این پستمم همه جا پخش کنین همه به این کمپین بپیوندند


دلت خوشه تو همین انجمن طرف اینده خودشم درمیونه میاد میگه حاشیه کمکی که نمیکنه هیچ به بقیه هم 4تا حرف میزنه میره اینجوری که شما میگی میشه داستان روزای اخر اسفند میشه که قول میدادیم نریم مدرسه ولی میرفتی میدیدی همه هستن و اومدن ببینن چند نفر حاضرن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohamadali90

متاع درسته نه مطاع

----------


## arshaa

بيايد قول بديم اگه يكشنبه تاثير مثبت شد ديگه انجمن نيايم

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> من فك كنم اقاي سبطي از موتوري سر كوچه مطاع گرفته


  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  سال 93 که تاثیر مستقیم شد همه ناراحت شدیم هیچکسیم نتونست کاری کنه این لعنتیا هرکاری بخوان میکنن

----------


## arshaa

> متاع درسته نه مطاع


من توي يه جكي ديده بودم نوشته بود مطاع شايدم حرف تو درسته

----------


## arshaa

بيايد قول بديم اگه تاثير مثبت شد ديگه انجمن نيايم

----------


## amirhossien000

البته به اینم فکر کنید که چرا رییس یه سازمان باید با یک معلم کنکور جلسه بزاره؟؟
ایا منطقی هست؟؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> اصلا استارتر میدونی تاثیر به چه شکله واقعا من که بعید میدونم
> اگر نمی دونی بگو تا من یا یکی از بچه ها بهت بگه
> آقا از سبطی همین بس که گفت معدل کلی در صورتی که درس درسه


دوست عزیز من به اندازه سن شما از کنکور و قوانین اون تجربه دارم ریزشو نمیگم فعلا بماند تا 98

----------


## mohamadali90

کسی که 20 شده به هر حال به نعفشه

----------


## amir.arsalan77

اقا حامد میشه شماره تلگرامتو بفرسی کار مهمی دارم درباره زیست و نظام وظیفه
پیغام خصوصی دادم جوابی نگرفتم داداش

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

وقتی خود سنجش با اون همه ابهت میاد می گه تا من چیزیو تایید نکردم چیزی قطعی نیس..حالا یه مولف کتاب میاد نظر می ده؟ اینا هر کاری بخوان بکنن قبلش اطلاع می دن

----------


## saj8jad

لیست نماینده ها به تاپیک اصلی اضافه شد
::: مهم و فوری ::: #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق [+نظرسنجی]

----------


## mohamadali90

فکر نکنم آخه جوری صحبت می کنی انگار نمی دونیحالا میشه با اعداد ارقام بگی اگر قطعی بشه دقیقا چطوری هست

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> سال 93 که تاثیر مستقیم شد همه ناراحت شدیم هیچکسیم نتونست کاری کنه این لعنتیا هرکاری بخوان میکنن


بله ما باید جلوی این فاجعه رو بگیریم هر کاری بخوان میکنن سال 93پسرعموی من با درصدهای عالی که میتونست پزشکی یه شهر خوب قبول بشه پزشکی شاهرود قبول شد چراااااا؟چون معدلش14بود  صحبتهای بعضی از دوستان هم میذاریم به پای نااگاهی و تجربه کم واقعا فاز بعضیا مشخص نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ultra

> وقتی خود سنجش با اون همه ابهت میاد می گه تا من چیزیو تایید نکردم چیزی قطعی نیس..حالا یه مولف کتاب میاد نظر می ده؟ اینا هر کاری بخوان بکنن قبلش اطلاع می دن


دکتر سبطی نماینده انجمن انتشارات های آموزشیه

در کل فضای کنکور فضایی هست که کلی سیستم دارن در کنارش سود میبرن 
هرچه که تاثیر معدل بیشتر بشه این کثافت کاری ها تشدید میشه

کاری میکنن که آخرش بچه از دبستان درگیر معدل نهایی و تست و کنکور میشه که تا الان تقریبا به هدفشون رسیدن

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (11): مثبته

----------


## amirhossien000

> فکر نکنم آخه جوری صحبت می کنی انگار نمی دونیحالا میشه با اعداد ارقام بگی اگر قطعی بشه دقیقا چطوری هست


کاری به استارتر گرام ندارم
ولی اینو بدون اگه معدلت 19 هست رتبت میشه پنجاه هزار حتی اگر بهترین درصد ها رو زده باشی

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> فکر نکنم آخه جوری صحبت می کنی انگار نمی دونیحالا میشه با اعداد ارقام بگی اگر قطعی بشه دقیقا چطوری هست


من عکس شما متکی به اطلاعات ناقص خودم نیستم 4تا کارشناس که 2برابر من تجربه دارن یه صحبتی میکنن روش حساب میکنم شما هم اگه خواستی یه سری بزن به یه مشاور برات توضیح میدن موفق باشی

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> دکتر سبطی نماینده انجمن انتشارات های آموزشیه
> 
> در کل فضای کنکور فضایی هست که کلی سیستم دارن در کنارش سود میبرن 
> هرچه که تاثیر معدل بیشتر بشه این کثافت کاری ها تشدید میشه
> 
> کاری میکنن که آخرش بچه از دبستان درگیر معدل نهایی و تست و کنکور میشه که تا الان تقریبا به هدفشون رسیدن



من با کنکور موافقم جدا از حواشیش
اصلا این تاثیر قطعی از ذهنیتم به دوره
نمی دونم چرا همچین خبرایی رو پخش می کنن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): دیگه نمی کشم :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Ultra

> من با کنکور موافقم جدا از حواشیش
> اصلا این تاثیر قطعی از ذهنیتم به دوره
> نمی دونم چرا همچین خبرایی رو پخش می کنندیگه نمی کشم


کنکور چیز خوبیه چون تقریبا بهترین راه ممکنه 

اما تاثیر قطعی چیز خوبی نیست
تعداد زیادی معدل 20 داریم

سال 95 ما موفق شدیم که تاثیر قطعی رو به مثبت تغییر بدیم

شما هم سعی خودتون رو بکنید

----------


## Heini

*بهترین کار واس دور کردن اذهان از حرف و حدیث ها و گندهای زده شده در کنکور ۹۷ انتشار همچین خبر شوکه کننده ای بود....البته کاش در حد خبر بمونه* :Yahoo (114):

----------


## pardis1

فرزندان من مثبته ......ناراحت نشین .......توکلی فداتون بشه ....*____*

----------


## mohamadali90

کلام آخر من با خود آقای سبطی صحبت می کنم چون داره اشتباه میگه

----------


## mohamadali90

استارتر هم کورکورانه داره پیروی می کنه و اینکه مدیران عزیز این تایپیک رو ببندید
ممنون 
ولی استارتر اگر روزی فهمیدی به یاد من بیفت

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> کلام آخر من با خود آقای سبطی صحبت می کنم چون داره اشتباه میگه


شما که خیلی بلدی برای دوستان هم توضیح بدید تا از نگرانیمون کم بشه

----------


## mohamadali90

استارتر هم کورکورانه داره پیروی می کنه و اینکه مدیران عزیز این تایپیک رو ببندید
ممنون 
ولی استارتر اگر روزی فهمیدی به یاد من بیفت

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> استارتر هم کورکورانه داره پیروی می کنه و اینکه مدیران عزیز این تایپیک رو ببندید
> ممنون 
> ولی استارتر اگر روزی فهمیدی به یاد من بیفت


من بی صبرانه منتظرم حرف شما درست باشه و من ضایع بشم اصلا کاش حرف شما درست باشه و معدل بی تاثیر باشه من از خدامه

----------


## Ultra

> *بهترین کار واس دور کردن اذهان از حرف و حدیث ها و گندهای زده شده در کنکور ۹۷ انتشار همچین خبر شوکه کننده ای بود....البته کاش در حد خبر بمونه*


گند کجا بود؟

----------


## mohamadali90

به تاثیر نیست این شکلی هم نیست

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> استارتر هم کورکورانه داره پیروی می کنه و اینکه مدیران عزیز این تایپیک رو ببندید
> ممنون 
> ولی استارتر اگر روزی فهمیدی به یاد من بیفت


دوست عزیز دلت میخواد بفهمی کاملا اوضاع از چه قراره کاری نداره که 
تو گوگل لطف کن یه سرچ بزن بررسی موشکافانه تاثیر معدل اونوقت مقاله آقای صادقی از همین نشر دریافت رو دانلود کن کاملا دستت میاد که اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه چی رخ میده :Yahoo (83): 

اینم لینک دانلودش
http://daryaftpub.com/wp-content/upl...el-sadeghi.pdf

----------


## Negar_B

. احتمال افزایش تاثیر #سوابق‌تحصیلی در #کنکور۹۸ تا سقف #۵۰درصد


♻️. #علی‌زرافشان، معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش‌وپرورش در خصوص مدل برگزاری کنکور سال ۹۸، گفت: 

. دو جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش برای بررسی این موضوع تشکیل شد و کار به کارگروه تخصصی ارجاع شده است.

. حدود سه هفته قبل جلسه کارگروه تخصصی برگزار شد و پیشنهادات وزارتخانه‌های مختلف در این کارگروه بررسی شد؛ وزارتخانه‌های علوم، آموزش و پرورش و بهداشت و درمان پیشنهادهای خود برای برگزاری مدل کنکور را در این کارگروه ارائه دادند.

. این پیشنهادات جمع‌بندی شده است تا در جلسه شورای پذیرش که به زودی تشکیل می‌شود در خصوص مدل برگزاری کنکور تصمیم‌گیری شود؛ قطعاً سابقه تحصیلی کماکان تاثیرگذار است.

. #تعداد دروسی که به صورت #امتحانات‌نهایی برگزار می‌شود حدود #۱۰درس خواهد بود و پیشنهاد آموزش و پرورش برای تاثیر میزان سابقه تحصیلی ۵۰ درصد است و پیشنهاد سایر دستگاه‌ها نیز ۳۰ درصد است و باید بین ۳۰ و ۵۰ تصمیم‌گیری شود.

. تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ قطعی خواهد بود چرا که قرار بود فقط #یکسال تاثیر مثبت باشد.


بچه هااولا گفته بین سی وپنجاه دوما هنوز تصمیمی نگرفتن این تاپیک بااین عنوان واقعا ادمو به وحشت میندازه همه چیز درحد حرف وحدیثه اگه هم چنین چیزی بشه قانونم بشه مثل قبل میشه تلاش کرد واسه تغییرش

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> دوست عزیز دلت میخواد بفهمی کاملا اوضاع از چه قراره کاری نداره که 
> تو گوگل لطف کن یه سرچ بزن بررسی موشکافانه تاثیر معدل اونوقت مقاله آقای صادقی از همین نشر دریافت رو دانلود کن کاملا دستت میاد که اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه چی رخ میده
> 
> اینم لینک دانلودش
> http://daryaftpub.com/wp-content/upl...el-sadeghi.pdf


اقای صادقی؟ایشون مگه حرف اقای صادقی رو قبول میکنن :Yahoo (21): فقط هر چی خودشون میدونن درسته و بس

----------


## arshaa

https://tnews.ir/news/c074114333569....۸-تأثیر

----------


## arshaa

اينو بخونيد تاثير مثبته
https://tnews.ir/news/c074114333569....۸-تأثیر

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اقای صادقی؟ایشون مگه حرف اقای صادقی رو قبول میکننفقط هر چی خودشون میدونن درسته و بس


دیگه اونی که خوابه رو میشه بیدار کرد اونی که خودشو زده به خواب ....
*دوستان به جای بحث کردن اینجا بهتره بریم بخوابیم و فردا به امید خدا در کمال احترام و ادب به مسوولین مربوطه پیامک بزنیم و موضوع رو توضیح بدیم و شفاف سازی کنیم 
این بهترین کاریه که میتونیم بکنیم

شب همگی خوش
بدرود*

----------


## SinaAhmadi



----------


## Azadi

بعد این استاد می‌فرمایند که اگه رتبه ۱ بشی چون ۵۰۰۰ هزار نفر معدل ۲۰ گرفتن (در صورت درست بودن این حرف) رتبه شما میشه ۵۰۰۱ تقسیم به ۲، معلوم نیست چرا اومده این حرکت رو زده. یعنی یه جور متصور شده که گویا همه داوطلبانی که دیپلمشون رو قبل از ۸۴ گرفتن هم میان درصدهایی می‌زنن که در حد رتبه ۱ باشن. و در اون صورته که چنین چیزی رخ میده. ولی سوال اینجاست که مگه اونا چند نفرن؟!؟! تعداد فارغ‌التحصیلان قبل از ۸۴ که خیلیییی هم کارشون درست باشه انقدر زیاده؟! نه. تاثیر قطعی، تاثیر زیاد و خیلی بدی رو داره، ولی اینکه پیازداغ رو بخوایم تا این حد هم زیاد کنیم کاریه که من شاید قبلنا فکر نمی‌کردم هامون سبطی از این آدما باشه. معلوم هم نیست که منافعش در چه راستاییه که اینجوری میاد غلو می‌کنه.
ولی بازم تاکید می‌کنم که در بد بودن این تاثیر شکی نیست. اعتراضاتتون رو بکنید. ولی مطمئن باشید اگه اینجوری هم بشه باز معدل ۱۹ برابر نیست با رتبه ۵۰ هزار در بهترین حالت. ایشون داره هیجانات رو زیاد می‌کنه که بچه‌ها هول شن.

----------


## Ultra

> *والا قاعدتا شرایط امنیتی باید ی جوری می بود طرف گوشی  سامسونگشو نبره سر جلسه با مراقب عکس بگیره بفرسته به بیرون، یا یه جوری ازمون بگیرن ک مجبور بشن ب حوزه تو قم فرجه بدن...یا طرف کانال نزنه وقیحانه بگه تا کنکور ۹۸ هم براتون برنامه دارم و کسی بروی مبارکشم نیاره*


این مدل تقلب ها هر سال اتفاق می افته
کنکوری که توی کل کشور برگزار میشه و حدود دو میلیون نفر رو درگیر خودش کرده قطعا با این جامعه آماری افراد نخاله کم توش نیستن
اینهارو شما دیدی
افرادی که یه نفر دیگه میاد به جاشون کنکور میده که مشخص نمیشن
ولی اگر افرادی رو مشناسید که این اعمال رو مرتکب شدن اطلاع بدید به سزای اعمالشون میرسن

وگرنه نمیشه کاری کرد

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بچه ها یه نکته مهم این سبطی میگه برید بگید تاثیرو50 درصد نکنید و مستقیم درحالیکه زرافشان خودش گفته تااثیر تو98 سی درصده بعد ما بریم بگیم50 درصد نکنید این آموزش و پرورشیا که از خداشون زیاد کنن میکنن 40 درصد سبطی دیوانست فقط داره کارو خراب میکنه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> دیگه اونی که خوابه رو میشه بیدار کرد اونی که خودشو زده به خواب ....
> *دوستان به جای بحث کردن اینجا بهتره بریم بخوابیم و فردا به امید خدا در کمال احترام و ادب به مسوولین مربوطه پیامک بزنیم و موضوع رو توضیح بدیم و شفاف سازی کنیم 
> این بهترین کاریه که میتونیم بکنیم
> 
> شب همگی خوش
> بدرود*


بهترین کار همینه با هم بحث و کل کل نکنیم تلاش کنیم جلوی بعضی تصمیمات رو بگیریم هنوز تا 17تیر چیزی مشخص نیست ولی ما باید تلاشمونو بکنیم موفق باشید

----------


## Django

> اگر رتبه 1 و نمره 20 نشه 1 کنکور کی می خواد بشه
> حتما مرد پرتقال فروش 
> اصلا بهش فکر کردید؟


رفیق من با فوق لیسانس ریاضی شریف..
میخواد سال بعد کنکور بده. بی تاثیر معدل.دیپلم قبل 84.
مثل آب خوردن مساله ریاضی فیزیک شیمی حل میکنه.
قابلیت خوندن هر درس و کتاب سختی رو داره. زیست که آب خوردنه...

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بچه ها به حرفی که گفتم فکر کنید............بچه ها یه نکته مهم این سبطی میگه برید بگید تاثیرو50 درصد نکنید و مستقیم  درحالیکه زرافشان خودش گفته تااثیر تو98 سی درصده بعد ما بریم بگیم50 درصد  نکنید این آموزش و پرورشیا که از خداشون زیاد کنن میکنن 40 درصد سبطی  دیوانست فقط داره کارو خراب میکنه

----------


## amir.arsalan77

> من اخه چی بگم به تو
> تو فعلا فکر نظام وظیفت باش غیبت نخوری واسه سالهای بعدی که میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی
> چه با افتخارم میگه
> دیگه از یه ادم شکست خورده که مشاوره گرفتن کلاس نداره
> تو اگر عقل تو سرت بود میرفتی از یکی که سرش به تنش بیارزه مشاوره میگرفتی
> نه رکردار کنکور ایران
> شما فکر کنم چیزی حالت خوش نیست....چرتو پرت زیاد گفتی.....
> حتما پارکتو هم عوض کن
> در ضمن در خصوص اون جمله پست بعدیتم من که هیچی خودتم نفهمیدی.....
> ...




دمش گرم شرافت داره عین بعضیا خودشو پنهون نمیکنه
سه بار ازمون دادن توتجربی طبیعه تومراقب خودت باش
زیاد حرف نزن طلاقت میدما بخواب

----------


## mohammad1397

الان برا سهمیه کنکور 40تا کمپین وده ها تظاهرات به راه افتاد کوچک ترین تغییری ایجاد نکردن سال 95که مجلس میخواست قانون اصلاح کنه پیامکارو به مافیای کنکور ربط دادن نهایت کاری که مجلس میتون تا زمان باقی
مانده بکنه  چن تا تذکره

----------


## Mehdi.jj

بخدا اينايي كه ميان ميگن كمپين بزنيم و به سبطي پيام بديم (انگار اون ناجي هست)  شك نكنين همشون شغلشون كنكور دادن و بازار كنكورو داغ نگه داشتنه،اولا اون سبطي فقط و فقط به فكر منافع خودشه نه پشت كنكوريا، دوما شما درستو بخون كه وقتي دوروز از كنكور گذشته نياي برنامه بريزي براي كنكور سال بعد و بعدش و بعدها،تاثير معدل رو كه تا ابد مثبت نگه نميدارن اخه چي فك كردين پيش خودتون خوب اگه قطعي شد سه هفته وقت بزاريد ترميم معدل بريد بسه بخدا انقد راحت طلبي،بخدا شك ندارم همه اين كسايي كه ميان از مثبت حمايت ميكنن سهميه دارن

----------


## Mehdi.jj

اون سبطي هر چند وقت يبار موقع فروش كتاباش كه ميشه يه جو راه ميندازه كه بچه ها بگن واااي ناجي اومد بريم پس كتاباي اشغالشو بخريم،جم كنين اين مسخره بازيو بخدا خجالت داره، در ضمن اقاي _reza_ يكم مودب باش اينجا داخل خونتون نيست كه هرجور ميخواي حرف ميزني ما كار نداريم با خواهر مادرت چطوري صحبت ميكني اما مودب باش

----------


## mohammad1397

> اون سبطي هر چند وقت يبار موقع فروش كتاباش كه ميشه يه جو راه ميندازه كه بچه ها بگن واااي ناجي اومد بريم پس كتاباي اشغالشو بخريم،جم كنين اين مسخره بازيو بخدا خجالت داره، در ضمن اقاي _reza_ يكم مودب باش اينجا داخل خونتون نيست كه هرجور ميخواي حرف ميزني ما كار نداريم با خواهر مادرت چطوري صحبت ميكني اما مودب باش


اره سبطی همیشه دنبال بازارگرمیه

----------


## NoBogh

فقط هروقت قطعی شد بگید تظاهراتش کجا برگزار میشه با کوکتل بریزیم شورش کنیم

----------


## Dr.arash123

17 تیر1397: لحظه تصمیم گیری حیاتی برای کنکور97 و 98 - سایت موسسه فرهنگی و اطلاع رسانی تبیان
مثل این که اوضاع واقعا اورژانسی شده

----------


## mohammad1397

> 17 تیر1397: لحظه تصمیم گیری حیاتی برای کنکور97 و 98 - سایت موسسه فرهنگی و اطلاع رسانی تبیان
> مثل این که اوضاع واقعا اورژانسی شده


نه داداش این خود داردسته سبطی نوشتن الان فقط بحث افزایش تاثیرمتاثیرمثبته  اینا برا افزایش تعداد عضوای کانالشون دارن جومیدن

----------


## Dayi

عجب

----------


## zahra1900

اقا بنظر من که ریلکس باشید ارامش خودتونو حفظ کنید هیچ اتفاقی قرار نیس بیفته اگر هم بیفته افتاده دیگه چکار کنیم
فقط ی سوال مگه پرورشیا و سنجشیا و مجلسیا نگفتن که واس 98 30% هس
این 50% خداوکیلی ازکجا اومد ..... سبطی فک کنم هنوز تو رویاش سیر میکنه این پیشنهادو زرافشان یک سال پیش داد
الان والا تا جایی که من خبر هارو دیدم و اینا همه گفتن تاثیر 30% فقط مثبت و قطعی بودنش مشخص نیس ..... که اونم مثبته :Yahoo (106):  باور کنین همه این شایعه ها بخاطر اینه که برید ادبیات بخونید :Yahoo (21):  100 بزنید :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): یه نفرم ازونور میلیونی بشه  :Yahoo (21):   باور کنید

----------


## mohammad1397

> اقا بنظر من که ریلکس باشید ارامش خودتونو حفظ کنید هیچ اتفاقی قرار نیس بیفته اگر هم بیفته افتاده دیگه چکار کنیم
> فقط ی سوال مگه پرورشیا و سنجشیا و مجلسیا نگفتن که واس 98 30% هس
> این 50% خداوکیلی ازکجا اومد ..... سبطی فک کنم هنوز تو رویاش سیر میکنه این پیشنهادو زرافشان یک سال پیش داد
> الان والا تا جایی که من خبر هارو دیدم و اینا همه گفتن تاثیر 30% فقط مثبت و قطعی بودنش مشخص نیس ..... که اونم مثبته باور کنین همه این شایعه ها بخاطر اینه که برید ادبیات بخونید 100 بزنیدیه نفرم ازونور میلیونی بشه   باور کنید


اره دقیقا برا همین از سبطی بدم میاد اگه از کنکورسود نمیکرد یه چیزی ولی خودش ماشالله مافیایی درکنکوره

----------


## HossEin_v

*خدا کنه هر غلطی که میخوان بکنن زودتر انجامش بدن و تصویبش کنن، اگه مثل سال 95 بخوان همین داستان رو تا بهمن و اسفند کش بدن من یکی که نمیتونم با این فکر و خیال ها که " مثبته یا قطعی؟ 25 درصده یا 50؟ و .... " چیزی بخونم! چون اگه 50درصد باشه و قطعی حتی اگه همه درسها رو هم 80 بزنم باز شاید یه پرستاری دولتی هم قبول نشم چون معدل من حدود 10 هستش*  :Yahoo (36):  *اگه 50% و قطعی بشه به احتمال زیاد همین امسال انتخاب رشته کنم و هرچی آوردم برم ....
عیبی نداره! یه روز قیامتی هم هست که قراره من و امثال من حقمون رو از این بیشعوررر هایی که مدرک دکترای چاپیدن بیت المال اونم از دانشگاه آزاد و بصورت تقلبی دارن رو بگیرن ... خیلی دلم میخواد فحششون بدم ولی حیف که اینجا نمیشه ....*

*بجای این کل کل کردن های بیخود و شاخ بازی ها بشینید با هر سیمکارتی که دارید Sms بدید، اگه میخواید توی این زمینه کاری انجام بدید این تنها کاریه که از دستمون بر میاد ... کاریه که میتونیم انجام بدیم! پس بسم الله ....*

----------


## HossEin_v

*رفقا اگه زنگ زدید یا sms فرستادید از درصد تاثیر چیزی نگید!!

چون بحث کردن ما سر اینکه چند درصد تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه 30 یا 50 یعنی اینکه ما تاثیر قطعی داشتن رو به رسمیت شناخیتم و ازش راضی هستیم، الان فقط مشکلمون سرِ درصد تاثیرشه .... بنظرم بهتره فقط بگید قطعی نشه اونم با تاکید!! اسمی از 25 یا 30 یا 50 نیارید ...

اصلا بذار 50درصد باشه ولی مثبت! فقط قطعی نشه این لعنتی ...*

----------


## Dr.arash123

زرافشان که تو آخرین مصاحبش گفت حدود 30 درصد چطور يه دفعه می خوان 50 درصد کنن اونم با تاثیر قطعی ؟ :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (80):  :Y (456):

----------


## HossEin_v

> زرافشان که تو آخرین مصاحبش گفت حدود 30 درصد چطور يه دفعه می خوان 50 درصد کنن اونم با تاثیر قطعی ؟


*این بحث ها رو دوباره شروع نکن لطفا*  :Yahoo (81):  الان یه عده دوباره باز میان شروع میکنن به کل کل و جر و بحث ...

بجای این کارها بشینید sms بدید که اگه فردا روزی قطعی شد ( اصلا 1% احتمال بدید که قطعی بشه! ) نگیم ای کاش همون روز کاری رو که از دستم بر میومد رو انجام میدادم .... باورکنید نفری 5هزارتومن هم بیشتر ازتون شارژ نمیگیره!

----------


## Dr.arash123

بنام خدا
با عرض سلام و ادب خدمت دوستان و عزیزان
به درخواست محمد عزیز و سایر دوستان که لطف داشتند ، بنده تصمیم گرفتم تاپیک این کمپین مهم و حیاتی رو که به کوشش جناب دکتر سبطی بزرگوار در کانال تلگرامشون به آدرس drsebti@ ایجاد شده رو در انجمن هم قرار میدم ، بیشتر نکات و اطلاعات این تاپیک برگرفته شده از کانال تلگرامی جناب دکتر سبطی می باشد

*o* *ماجرای لو رفتن سوالات کنکور ۹۷
o ماجرای برگزاری چند کنکور در یک سال
o کمپین داوطلبان کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ آگاه سازی مسئولان و نماینگان محترم

لازم به ذکر میباشد که قرار است در مورخ یکشنبه 17 تیر 97 درباره سرنوشت تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیریش دانشجو تصمیم گیری نهایی شودo لیست نمایندگان مجلس دوره دهم


توجه مهم :
1) ارسال اسپم اکیدا ممنوع
2) جدال و کل کل کردن اکیدا ممنوع*

----------


## NVIDIA

*اینکه به نماینده ها اعتراض خودمون رو برسونیم کار بسیار خوبیه اما لطفا روی تاثیر مثبت پافشاری کنین چون 30 درصد یا 50 درصد یا چمیدونم 10 درصد قطعی فرقی به حال ما نمیکنه . تاثیر فقط باید بصورت مثبت باشه که کسی ضرر نکنه .

پ.ن : وویس سبطی رو گوش کردم . فرمولی که در رابطه با تاثیر معدل میگه کاملا غلطه . اینکه تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همه هست هیچ شکی توش نیست اما این محاسباتی که سبطی میگه از بیخ و بن غلطه*

----------


## Dr.arash123

> بنام خدا
> با عرض سلام و ادب خدمت دوستان و عزیزان
> به درخواست محمد عزیز و سایر دوستان که لطف داشتند ، بنده تصمیم گرفتم تاپیک این کمپین مهم و حیاتی رو که به کوشش جناب دکتر سبطی بزرگوار در کانال تلگرامشون به آدرس drsebti@ ایجاد شده رو در انجمن هم قرار میدم ، بیشتر نکات و اطلاعات این تاپیک برگرفته شده از کانال تلگرامی جناب دکتر سبطی می باشد
> 
> *o* *ماجرای لو رفتن سوالات کنکور ۹۷
> o ماجرای برگزاری چند کنکور در یک سال
> o کمپین داوطلبان کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ آگاه سازی مسئولان و نماینگان محترم
> 
> لازم به ذکر میباشد که قرار است در مورخ یکشنبه 17 تیر 97 درباره سرنوشت تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیریش دانشجو تصمیم گیری نهایی شودo لیست نمایندگان مجلس دوره دهم
> ...


دوستان همه به این شماره ها زنگ بزنید یا اس ام اس کنید و بگيد که تاثیر رو مثبت نگه دارن  هر چه تعداد بیشتر باشه تاثیرگذاریش بیشتر است تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همه هست تا دیر نشده اقدام کنید

----------


## lucifer1

خو مگه جلسه ۱۷ تیر نیس؟ از کجا میدونید ۵۰ درصد قطعیه  :Yahoo (21):  اینا دیگه انقدم گاو نیستن که  :Yahoo (21):  حالا شایدم باشن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *اینکه به نماینده ها اعتراض خودمون رو برسونیم کار بسیار خوبیه اما لطفا روی تاثیر مثبت پافشاری کنین چون 30 درصد یا 50 درصد یا چمیدونم 10 درصد قطعی فرقی به حال ما نمیکنه . تاثیر فقط باید بصورت مثبت باشه که کسی ضرر نکنه .
> 
> پ.ن : وویس سبطی رو گوش کردم . فرمولی که در رابطه با تاثیر معدل میگه کاملا غلطه . اینکه تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همه هست هیچ شکی توش نیست اما این محاسباتی که سبطی میگه از بیخ و بن غلطه*


اره محاسبه کیلویی میکنه اموزش پرورش هم میگه اینا مافیای کنکورن بعد رفته شماره زرافشان گذاشته !!

----------


## A.H.M

منبعتون کیه؟؟؟
من نمیدونم این سبطی کیه شده همه کاره ملت
 اگه منبعش اینه که یادمه که شش ماه پیش میگفت من با خدایی صحبت کردم قرار شد سه سال کنکور هر دو نظام برقرار بشه بعد چی شد؟؟؟؟

بچه ها خیلی سمت حاشیه نرید مثبت بشه یل قطعی اونی برنده است که بیشتر مطالعه کنه نه تو فروم ها سر بچرخونه و وقت تلف کنه

----------


## Janvaljan

اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه ، ازمون های ازمایشی هم دیگه اعتبار چندانی ندارند. چون ترازی که میدن بدون تاثیر معدله و عملا فیکه. 
البته بازم بدرد این میخوره که ببینی چند درصد میتونی بزنی ولی دیگه بحث در مورد رتبه و ترازش کاملا بی ارزشه .

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه ، ازمون های ازمایشی هم دیگه اعتبار چندانی ندارند. چون ترازی که میدن بدون تاثیر معدله و عملا فیکه. 
> البته بازم بدرد این میخوره که ببینی چند درصد میتونی بزنی ولی دیگه بحث در مورد رتبه و ترازش کاملا بی ارزشه .


سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود آزمون های آزمایشی از رونق که نیوفتاد هیچ تازه واسه سال 95 یه بحث ترمیم معدل هم بهش اضافه شد 

اگر معدل قطعی بشه هیچ از کاظم بعید نیس بیاد آزمون های شبیه ساز نهایی هم برگزار کنه :Yahoo (20): 

کلا قطعی شدن معدل تو کنکور سراسری بازار کنکور رو گسترده تر میکنه و دیگه ملت از سال دهم دنبال کلاس های تشریحی نهایی میرن و بعدشم سال دوازدهم میرن سراغ کلاس های کنکوری :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir.arsalan77

> صد بار گفتم شب كه ميشه دره همه قفس هارو كامل ببنديد ،الان در قفس ايشون باز مونده اومده بيرون از خانوادش دور افتاده، برو بچه ***** اومدي به همه فحش ميدي فك كردي خبريه گنده لات شدي،برو گمشو تا ازت فيلم **** نساختم به عنوان اشانتيون بدم دست اهل حالش،بچه پرو




اقا مهدی ایشون مشکل دارن ولش کن یه ادم حسود بی خانواده شک نکن باباش توخونه همینه ک ایشون اینجوری شده.ول کن

----------


## HossEin_v

یعنی اگه 17 ام بگن " تاثیر معدل بصورت مثبت اعمال میشه " شاید یکی از بهترین خبرهای زندگیم باشه!  :Yahoo (6): 

الان احساس میکنم بهم تجاوز شده  :Yahoo (21):  این همه نقشه کشیدم و کتاب خریدم و وقت و اعصاب و فکرمو براش گذاشتم، الان یه مشت آدم بی خبر از همه چیز و بی سواد میخوان مورد عنایت قرارش بدن ... انصافا تجاوز از این بدتر؟!

بچه ها خسته نشید از sms فرستان، ادامه بدید ...

----------


## amir.arsalan77

قبل سال جدید وزیر گفتند که میزان تاثیر معدل تا دوسال اینده تغییر نخواهد کرد
الانم زرافشان یا زری جان تودومصاحبه گفتن 30درصده
درنتیجه 30درصد مثبته  من نظرم اینه
وگرنه تو متن حرفاش میتونست بگه که تلاش ما اینه قطعی بشه اثر گذاریش بیشتر بشه یا خیلی چیزا.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> قبل سال جدید وزیر گفتند که میزان تاثیر معدل تا دوسال اینده تغییر نخواهد کرد
> الانم زرافشان یا زری جان تودومصاحبه گفتن 30درصده
> درنتیجه 30درصد مثبته  من نظرم اینه
> وگرنه تو متن حرفاش میتونست بگه که تلاش ما اینه قطعی بشه اثر گذاریش بیشتر بشه یا خیلی چیزا.


شما بودی میگفتی آشنامون تو سنجشه گفت تاثیر مثبته؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirhossein78

تاپیک بسته شد 

رجوع شود به : ::: مهم و فوری ::: #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق [+نظرسنجی]

----------

